# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Как выбраться из чёрной полосы

## Irina

*Что такое "черная полоса в жизни", не понаслышке знает практически каждый. В какой-то момент начинает казаться, что весь мир настроен против тебя.* 

У каждого человека случаются неприятные моменты в жизни, но все мы по-разному выходим из подобных состояний. Почему бывает так, что одна мелкая неприятность влечет за собой целую серию несчастий и жизнь постепенно становится беспросветно черной?

Говорят, что жизнь похожа на зебру - то белая полоса, то черная. Но почему некоторые люди постоянно попадают в черные полосы, а другие всегда живут на белых? Как выйти из черной полосы? Можно ли сделать так, чтобы никогда в нее не попадать?

*Анализ*

Изменить жизньСогласно многим духовным практикам, любые ситуации, даже самые тяжелые, даются нам не просто так. Сначала всегда бывает небольшой сигнал - некий знак о том, что нужно обратить внимание на данную сферу жизни.

Если мы проигнорировали предупреждение и не изменили ситуацию, следует сигнал посильнее, потом еще сильнее, еще и еще, а дальше - катастрофа. Это как тот маленький камушек, скатившийся с горы, что может повлечь за собой страшный обвал.

Если что-то не ладится, не спешите отчаиваться, подумайте, какой сигнал дает вам жизнь, чтобы изменить все к лучшему.

Если вы уже год не можете найти работу, может быть, вам нужно заняться собственным бизнесом или наконец-то реализовать зарытые таланты? Если вы неожиданно заболели перед каким-то важным событием, может, это сигнал, что пора остановиться и задуматься о своей жизни? Если у вас проблемы во взаимоотношениях, может, внутри вас живут прошлые обиды?
Как часто в жизни, теряя что-то, мы понимаем, что, отпустив это, приобрели намного больше и получили стать возможность по-настоящему счастливыми. Большие проблемы становятся большими возможностями, если мы внимательно анализируем случившееся и в любом событии находим позитивное намерение.

*Перенос*

Наши мысли притягивают к себе все, что с ними резонирует. Например, сломался каблук. Это плохо, если вы торопитесь на работу. Это очень плохо, если вы торопитесь на работу, где вас ждет шеф вместе с очень важными клиентами. Это ужасно, если ко всему прочему у вас порвались колготки, и именно сегодня вы забыли кошелек, и новые колготки никак не купить - так же, как и туфли.

В тот момент, когда ломается каблук, вы начинаете думать о последствиях, которые может повлечь за собой это происшествие. И заранее настраиваете себя на негатив, и в результате на встрече выглядите плохо, ведете себя неуверенно, контракт срывается, шеф недоволен.

Дальше происходит все то, чего вы боялись в своих страшных фантазиях, потому что сами окрасили незначительное событие в черный цвет, сконцентрировались на нем и тем самым эту черную полосу подпитали своей негативной энергией.

Таким образом, вы сами делаете свой выбор и переходите в черную полосу. Если вы научитесь блокировать негативные мысли, а еще лучше - переводить их в позитивное русло, то возможностей попасть в черную полосу станет значительно меньше.

Поэтому лучший выход из черной полосы состоит в том, чтобы сразу перейти на белую. Если вы чувствуете, что вас начинает затягивать трясина, скажите себе: "Я переношусь в параллельный мир, где в моей жизни только позитивные события (можете их перечислить и подробно представить)".

Не позволяйте негативным мыслям овладеть вами. Как можно чаще переноситесь на светлую полосу и оставайтесь там подольше.


Используйте аффирмации почаще, сделайте привычкой их повторение. Придумывайте эти позитивные фразы к различным жизненным ситуациям.

Данный метод дает нам возможность в зародыше купировать негативные мысли и позволяет оставаться на светлой стороне жизни.

*Физическая активность*

Изменить жизньКогда человек уже попал в черную полосу и она полностью поглотила его моральные и физические силы, очень трудно что-либо анализировать. В этой ситуации самый лучший способ - заставить себя делать что-то физически сложное, но не требующее больших раздумий. Это может быть все, что угодно.

Для начала, возможно, просто уборка квартиры и расчистка всех образовавшихся завалов. Кстати, это действие поможет очистить дом от негативной энергии.

Это могут быть занятия спортом. Их польза заключается в том, что вырабатывается «гормон счастья», помогающий нам мыслить позитивно, что намного быстрее поможет преодолеть неприятности, а хорошая физическая форма способствует улучшению психического здоровья.

С этой же точки зрения очень полезны занятия танцами, которые позволяют очистить мозг от негативных мыслей. Энтузиазм появится со временем, а сначала придется заставлять себя что-то делать, тем самым «вытягивая» себя из трясины неприятностей.

*Творчество*

Творчество способно отвлечь от самых негативных мыслей и ситуаций. Под творчеством подразумевается любая деятельность, доставляющая вам истинное удовольствие.

Когда цели ясны, результат очевиден, а задачи и мастерство находятся в балансе друг с другом, человек концентрирует свое внимание и полностью погружается в свое дело. В сознании человека не остается места для отвлекающих мыслей и посторонних чувств. Изменяется ощущение времени: кажется, что часы летят, как минуты.

Гармоничное соединение физической и психической энергий приводит к тому, что жизнь, наконец-то, становится жизнью.

В такие моменты сознание заполнено различными переживаниями, и эти переживания находятся в полном согласии. В противоположность тому, что мы часто испытываем в повседневной жизни. В такие моменты наши чувства, наши желания и наши мысли гармонируют друг с другом.

*Прощение*

Изменить жизньЧасто неприятности и неудачи появляются в нашей жизни, если сердце наше переполнено обидой, злостью. Весь этот негатив, спрятанный нами глубоко внутри, находит воплощение в событиях окружающего мира. Это происходит потому, что мир является нашим своеобразным зеркалом.

Чтобы привлечь в свою жизнь хорошие события и выйти из черной полосы, простите всех, на кого злитесь, сами попросите у них прощения, а также простите себя за то, что позволили себе такие эмоции.

Вовсе не обязательно делать это наяву. Хорошо, даже если вы проделаете эту работу по прощению в своей душе. Можно представить, что дарите обидчику символический подарок и благодарите его за то, что научил вас быть великодушным человеком.

Возможно, процедуру прощения придется проделать много раз в течение многих дней, чтобы вы смогли по-настоящему почувствовать, что душа ваша освободилась от негативного груза. Как только это произойдет, в вашей жизни освободится место для счастливых случаев и светлых полос.

*Благодарность*

Метод заключается в том, что вы, как только замечаете какой-то намек на неприятности, тут же начинаете себя вести так, как будто все идет отлично, и благодарите судьбу за это.

Например, вы заболели. Помимо основного лечения направьте все свои мысли на выздоровление. Повторяйте про себя слова благодарности Вселенной за то, что здоровы. Например: «Спасибо за то, что я прекрасно себя чувствую, жива, здорова». Текст зависит от характера вашей болезни. Делать это нужно часто - особенно тогда, когда хочется погрустить и пожаловаться.

Если неприятность произошла с вашими близкими, эта техника тоже работает, только благодарить нужно не за себя, а за того, о ком беспокоитесь. Кстати, если вы ожидаете каких-то неприятных известий, событий, можете использовать эту технологию "на опережение".

Заведите себе такую полезную привычку, как ежедневная благодарность за все, что с вами происходит - за хороший день, друзей, мужа, здоровье, работу и т. д. Такое отношение к жизни очень помогает держаться только на светлой стороне и никогда не попадать на черную полосу.

Екатерина ГОРШКОВА

----------

